# fishfinder/flasher/Showdown?



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I posted in the equipment section first but there seams to be a lack of people there.
Im thinking of getting a fishfinder to use out ice fishing. I know there are a few of you on here that use them so I'm looking for some input. I don't want to spend a lot for one. 
I do more trout fishing then pan fishing so I'm not sure if a fishfinder or a flasher would be better. I did find some info on a ShowDown. Its a digital flasher. Anyone every see or us one?
I looks to be a little cheaper the say a vexilar. They listed SW as a dealer but they don't carrie it. So any help at all would be great. Thanks


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

It is a good unit. It displays the water column vertically, not the roundy round that the "normal" flashers display it as. Check out the Hummingbird Ice 35. Not too much and I have heard good reviews on it. Get a flasher, they can be used in soft water season as well.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the idea of the showdown. I just can't seam to find anyone in utah that carries it. Sportmans warehouse is listed as a dealer but I have called and they don't have it nore did anyone there seam to know what it was.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> I like the idea of the showdown. I just can't seam to find anyone in utah that carries it. Sportmans warehouse is listed as a dealer but I have called and they don't have it nore did anyone there seam to know what it was.


Cabella's in lehi had them on display. I know the "In Fisherman" magazine staff swear by them.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay so heres the deal. Cabelas does not have a showdown. They don't even know if they will be getting more in. I spent alot of time on the internet the last few days really getting a good look at the options that are out there. I did not want to spend alot on a flasher and have just that a flasher. I do some pan fishing but not alot. Most of the ice fishing I do is for trout. After looking at alot of optoins I went with the humminbird 565 fishfinder. It does real time sonar so on the right side of the screen it shows a display about like what the showdown would look like. I figure that way I can have the best of both worlds. I have it all set up in a cheap tool box from wal-mart and found a gel cell battery to power it up. Spent a little time last night putting it all together and it looks like it will work great. I just need to come up with a make a mount or flout for the transducer. Thanks for all the help and info everyone. I will let you know how it works after I get a chance to get out and use it.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a newer model Showdown that I purchased in November on eBay. I did see one on display at Cabelas in Lehi in early December. I really like the way the Showdown displays the vertical water column and the ability to zoom in to a particular depth range. I was fishing recently in 40 feet of water and I set the zoom for the bottom 10 feet and it was great at showing my small jig and any fish that entered the sonar cone. The sensitivity is adjustable and you can tune out signals from other nearby sonar units. It will easily show a 1/32 oz. jig at 40 feet. It will also show a fish if it's just a few inches off the bottom. It seems to be easy on the 7.2 amh battery and it has a warming setting for extremely cold temps. I would recommend the unit and I find it easier to read than the flashers I've seen in action. If there aren't any at the local retailers, you can check on eBay. There are some on eBay now and they are selling for around $229.00 and up. MSRP is $279.95.
Mike


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

cklspencer said:


> Okay so heres the deal. Cabelas does not have a showdown.


Cabelas had them early in the season. By mid-January the selection of ice fishing gear along the Wasatch Front becomes close to non-existent. I was looking to pick up another ice rod at SW in Midvale and they have only one type of rod left.

I bought the Vexilar FL-12 from Reeds in Minnesota. Found them online but ordered by phone because I had questions. The staff was great - very helpful. I am very pleased with the performance of the Vex.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

For ice fishing, any flasher should work fine.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Save your money and get a Vexilar Flasher nothing against the showdown im sure its a good product but the FL-8se is around the same price as the Showdown and trust me you will be much happier with a Vexilar. Plus is you ever decide you want to sell it and upgrade to a higher model the Vexilars are in much more demand the the showdowns.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well now that I have used the fishfinder for a few week all I can say is it was one of the best purcheses I have made for ice fishing.

A camera could be kind of fun but you are limited. You can only see what is in front of it and only so far. I can see how it could be handy if the fish are there and picky in what they want. But if the fish arn't there you are still back at trying to find them. 

Fishflashers are only good at telling you the depth and putting aline on the screen to show you something is there.Is it a fish is it not a fish? If it is a fish how many? It will show your jig and it will show a fish rise or fall for that jig but it is still limited.

After doing alot of research and looking at many different products. I went with the fishfinder that would also do RTS. I get the best of both worlds. I can move quickly from hole to hole to find the fish. The fish finder will show mulitple fish at the same level as long as they are 2 1/2 inches apart. It will also show bottome structure,depth, the depth of the fish and it shows a larger area. It will also display the RTS as a flasher on one side of the screen and a fishfinder display on the other. Most cones show 20 degree angle. I get a 20 degree angle for the RTS and a 60 degree angle on the finder thus covering a larger area. I feel the fishfinder is more all around. The flasher seams to be more of a perch or pan fish kind of thing.

I'm sure each tool has its place for each person and type of fishing. The fishfinder I went with suits the needs and type of ice fishing I like to do. Again thanks everyone for all the info and help.


----------

